# Empfehlung Zanderrute+Rolle Ansitz Köderfisch



## +Zander-Hunter+ (11. Dezember 2015)

Moin Leute,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Zanderrute + passende Rolle für den Ansitz auf Zander mit Köderfisch auf Pose oder Grund.

Da ich noch ein relativ unerfahrener Angler auf Zander bin und noch nicht die große Erfahrung habe, würde ich euch bitten mir ein paar Empfehlungen diesbezüglich zu geben.

Das Gewässer an dem ich fische ist der Elbe Lübeck Kanal... Ab und an herrscht dort Strömung von den Schleusen ansonsten eher ruhiges Gewässer. Die Tiefe variiert zwischen 2,50 - 4 Meter .

Zu der gesuchten Rute ist zu sagen, dass ich bereit wäre an die 70 Euro auszugeben. Würde gerne Wissen welche Länge und Wurfgewicht sinnvoll wäre? 

Bei der Rolle weiß ich nicht, ob ich eine normale Rolle oder Freilaufrolle nehmen soll... Außerdem welche Größe ist sinnvoll!?Für Ratschläge wäre ich euch sehr dankbar... 
Außerdem wäre ich euch dankbar mir eine passende Schnur zu empfehlen!

So jetzt bitte Feuer frei! 

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus für eure Beiträge!


----------



## Arne0109 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlung Zanderrute+Rolle Ansitz Köderfisch*

Moinsen,
 Daiwa Aqualite Powerfloat 3,60 Meter
ist meine Zander Ansitzrute
Rolle ist egal ob Freilauf oder nicht ist wohl Geschmacksache
Meine Rollen sind mittlerweile
Shimano Exage 3000er
Schnur Balzer Platinium 0,22-0,25
Beste Grüße


----------



## grubenreiner (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlung Zanderrute+Rolle Ansitz Köderfisch*

Die Rute sollte idealerweise um die 3,60m lang sein, länger ist nur bei reinem Posengebrauch sinnvoll, kürzer tendiert wieder mehr zum Grundfischen. Um die 60 gramm WG. reichen um auch noch ein Grundblei rauszukriegen, sind aber noch nicht zu viel um noch einigermaßen Posen werfen zu können. Die Sänger Pro-T Black Serie hat mich in Preisleistung echt überrascht, sieh dir mal die Carp-float an, die dürfte ideal vom WG. passen und ist im Budget drin.

Rolle: Freilauf, speziell zum Zanderfischen finde ich nutzlos, da muss eh der Bügel auf um Widerstand zu vermeiden, kannst du insofern sparen. Ich würde eine in 3000 -4000er Größe empfehlen, je nachdem was schön zur Rute passt.

Schnur: Mono in 0,30mm. Dünner würde ich nicht gehen da Zander doch harte Mäuler haben (starker Anhieb) und mehr Abrieb-reserve vorhanden ist.


----------



## Fischer1991 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlung Zanderrute+Rolle Ansitz Köderfisch*

https://mobile.angelplatz.de/--ad0375?referer=froogle&gclid=CIHrqr6C1MkCFYoEwwod7AUB8

kann dir wärmstens die daiwa traditional carp 2 lbs in 3, 60 Meter empfehlhen. 
Benutze sie selber und ist perfekt dafür


----------



## Fischer1991 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlung Zanderrute+Rolle Ansitz Köderfisch*

Habe eine Shimano baitrunner aero 5000 drauf. 
Aber wie schon gesagt wurde. Denn freilauf kannst dir im stillwasser sparen. 
Lieber mit offenen Bügel fischen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlung Zanderrute+Rolle Ansitz Köderfisch*

Gibt von Balzer die Diabolo Serie, wo auch Zanderruten bei sind.  Finde ich optimal für den Kanal. Die haben so um die 40g / 50g Wurfgewicht je nach Serie. Da hat man Spaß dran. Mehr braucht man auch eigentlich nicht, da man im Normalfall nur kurz auswirft das der Köder in der Nähe der Steinpackung liegt und dicke Bleie / Posen benötigt man nicht.

Rollengröße würde ich 2500 - max 3500 nehmen. Freilauf muss sehr fein sein, ansonsten mit offenen Bügel angeln. ca. 0,28er / 0,30er Hauptschnur würde ich schon nehmen...Vorfach sollte so 0,25er haben und das sollte man nach jedem gefangenen Zander auch auf Beschädigungen prüfen.


----------



## JonnyBannana (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlung Zanderrute+Rolle Ansitz Köderfisch*

ich persönlich finde ne spezielle rute tut da nicht zwangsläufig not, also nur zum ansitzen für zander zumindest.

welche frage man sich stellen sollte ist allerdings, was kann sonst noch einsteigen. daher variiere ich das mit den ruten je nach gewässer. 

wir haben bei uns im verein paar strecken mit recht gutem wels und hechtbestand, da nehme ich meistens etwas "gröbere" ruten - karpfenruten im unteren wurfgewichts sektor sind da nicht das schlechteste.

ansonsten nutze ich ne wft lake and river coarse, also quasi ne schwere matchrute, von der serie gibts auch was mit mehr wurfgewicht für zander.

freilauf kann man nehmen, dann aber ganz weiche einstellung, offener bügel angel ich persönlich aber lieber - bei wind zur not ein gummiband auf den blank und schnur da einklemmen

schnur: 25 reicht hier im bei mir vor der tür im kanal locker, 30er sollte auch gehen, muss man halt etwas testen.

ansonsten vorfächer selber binden, wenn man angst vor ner scheuchwirkung bei zu hohem durchmesser hat und halt ein flurovorfach vorschalten


----------



## +Zander-Hunter+ (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlung Zanderrute+Rolle Ansitz Köderfisch*

Danke an alle für die hilfreichen Kommentare, Männers!!:vik:


----------



## Schönbucher (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlung Zanderrute+Rolle Ansitz Köderfisch*

Bin zwar momentan in diesem Bereich von Ruten ganz gut versorgt, trotzdem schau ich mich immer wieder nach entsprechendem Material um. Da sind mir neben der bereits angesprochen Daiwa Aqualite noch folgende Ruten für diesen Bereich aufgefallen.



http://www.kl-angelsport.de/match-feeder-shop/mf-ruten/ms-range-power-float-360-cm.html
http://www.kl-angelsport.de/match-feeder-shop/mf-ruten/greys-prodigy-txl-specimen-12-ft-175-lb.html
Als Rollen passend zur Rute z.b. die hier.


http://www.ebay.de/itm/272070655225?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Greys-Prodigy-Reel-GFS-Spinnrolle-mit-Frontbremse-9-1-Edelstahllager-in-2-Grosen-/281620730293?var=&hash=item4191e751b5xr51
Zum Posenfischen auf Zander ist bei mir eine geflochtene Schnur im Einsatz.


----------



## +Zander-Hunter+ (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlung Zanderrute+Rolle Ansitz Köderfisch*

Danke für die zahlreichen Vorschläge!

Gibt's noch weitere Empfehlungen?? Bin weiterhin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Hänger06 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlung Zanderrute+Rolle Ansitz Köderfisch*

rolle kaufen.

http://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-rolle-chronos-xd-8-pif?___store=default&nosto=nosto-page-category1

z.Z. wohl der beste preis leistungs-sieger supper getriebe vollmetalmantel-gehäuse ect.pp.

Ich fische mit ihr schon seit 2 jahren auf Zettis und kl. karpfen schleie und gr. brassen. Das ist ein Arbeitstier an jeder rute mit WG max. 40-50gr.

Du solltest dir mal überlegen ob du dir als Anfänger nicht lieber mal eine "Eierlegendewollmilchau" als Rute zu legen solltest bevor du dich auf spezielle Ruten und Kombos versteifst.

Neh Spinnruite hast du ja schon.

 2 Ruten an dein Hausgewässern, mit den du flexibel auf Zettis Aal, Brassen, mit Pose auf Grund, ect.pp angeln kannst. so das es dir auch Spaß macht und du flexibel bist ohne ein eigen Tackelwald zu Hause aufzubauen.

Such dir 2 Ruten mit ca 60gr wg länge ab ca.3,00meter und gut ist, hab Spaß am Angeln und lasse dich nicht in die Irre führen von der Werbung.

 Jede Rolle und Rute fängt Fisch.

Günstig und Gut.

Berkley Cherrywood

Koga-Kalli- Spinn das ist meine "Eierlegendewollmilchau" 2,70 30-80gr, macht aber alles mit ab 12gr-für das Gröbere Zandern, Hecht Aal, Karpfen Schleiel Grundfischen, posen-Grund-Köderfisch ect. sehr guter Blank,von Yad, und Verarbeitung , die Serie ist von Askari.

Comoran Blackmaster

Sänger Pro-t


schau einfach mal auf die bekannten Seiten von den Händlern mach ein eine Preiseingränzung von bis zu 50-60€. 30T Carbonblank oder Composite - Blanks sind O.K.

so dir dicke Fische 

Gruß

p.s. warte mal noch 3-4 Wochen dann gehen die AUSVERKÄUFE WIEDER LOS WEIL DIE SUPER-TOLLEN- UNVERBESSERLICHEN-NEUE ARTIKEL 2016#q in die Regale kommen.


----------

